# Albino pied ????



## Ben86 (Apr 12, 2011)

Heya 

Need a bit of advice please. In 2 weeks time im buying a albino royal. Then im gonna save up for a pied. When i breed these two together ill produce 100% het albino het pied babies. How much will these be worth??? I know then the next step for albino pied is 1:16 chance but im up for the challange.

Ben :2thumb:


----------



## Rhys_Scfc (Nov 25, 2010)

Prices are falling each year so any predictions aren't going to be that accurate really.


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Ben86 said:


> Heya
> 
> Need a bit of advice please. In 2 weeks time im buying a albino royal. Then im gonna save up for a pied. When i breed these two together ill produce 100% het albino het pied babies. How much will these be worth??? I know then the next step for albino pied is 1:16 chance but im up for the challange.
> 
> Ben :2thumb:


 
your talking atleast 3 years project and thats if you hit the 1-16 odds, prices will hold steady for while me thinks :2thumb:


----------



## Ben86 (Apr 12, 2011)

Heya thankyou for your advice yeah i understand about the albino pieds but worth giving it a crack. I was asking how much a double het for albino pied would cost when i breed the albino with the pied. there is a website that i found after putting this post up and there double hets are £1500 each


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*I personaly would hold the babies back for this project grow them on and then breed them myself till I hit a visual result  then I would have the snake I was hoping for(Albino Pied) and surplus to sell on plus your 'hets' would be proven and up to breeding weight. *


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/688102-male-dh-albino-pied-royal.html

There's one there thats only £70


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Becky said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/688102-male-dh-albino-pied-royal.html
> 
> There's one there thats only £70


 
*The thing is though unless you have solid proof that it's het, and someone that beleives it..... It's a normal Royal.... and worth that of a normal Royal.*


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

true double het albino/pied males should be around the £500 mark with solid evidence that they are of course.


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

spiny tails said:


> true double het albino/pied males should be around the £500 mark with solid evidence that they are of course.


 *And the back up guarantee that it is what you paid for it (100% DH albino pied)........ cos if it wasn't you would be pretty cheesed off!!*

*£500 compared to £70 is an awful lot of money...:whistling2:*


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

but the £70 'double het albino pied' is acually only 66% poss het for both if you check the apparent 'paperwork' :lol2:


----------



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

From a project point of view a DH Albino Pied Male is useless unless you have a Female DH. Bred to a normal would produce 50% DH Albino Pieds.

You might aswell make your own DH Albino Pieds and keep back a pair or trio.

Thats what i planned this year but my pied male didnt want to know this season.


----------



## Ben86 (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah thats the thing, if i had a albino and a pied i would then know that the babies will be genuine. When i sell on the off spring that i dont require what proof could i use to prove to people they are true double hets??? I was thinking of posting pics up of the parents and stages from laying to hatching. But im sure this wont be enougth proof or is there away i can register the hatchlings??

Check out the price of the following

Double Het. Albino Pied

I havnt got the snakes yet this is just a future plan that i would like to work on but want to find out everything i can before breeding.


----------



## Ben86 (Apr 12, 2011)

Clarky_man said:


> From a project point of view a DH Albino Pied Male is useless unless you have a Female DH. Bred to a normal would produce 50% DH Albino Pieds.
> 
> You might aswell make your own DH Albino Pieds and keep back a pair or trio.
> 
> Thats what i planned this year but my pied male didnt want to know this season.


 yep thats what i would be doing. Im gonna buy a young albino male, when he is at his ideal breeding size ill buy a female pied that would be ready to breed. Thats a good point about some snakes even tho they are right age and weight it doesnt mean they will breed. My plan is in a ideal world but i want to give it a go and hope for the best.


----------



## Ben86 (Apr 12, 2011)

Becky said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/688102-male-dh-albino-pied-royal.html
> 
> There's one there thats only £70


 good price if this is a double het. Thing is i want to do this the long way as i want a challange. some people may think im stupid for doing it the long way but personaly it will be more rewarding


----------



## Ben86 (Apr 12, 2011)

sorry guys i now understand why some of you said buy 2 double het for albino pied. Thats what i meant in my first post breed albino with pied to produce double het albino pied. I typed 100% het albino het pied. got myself in a bit of a pickle.


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

spiny tails said:


> true double het albino/pied males should be around the £500 mark with solid evidence that they are of course.


even with paperwork it dont mean nothing,quick 5 mins on the computer and ive got paperwork, id only buy off a known breeder or produce them yourself then you can be 100% sure they are what they say on the tin.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Ben86 said:


> yep thats what i would be doing. Im gonna buy a young albino male, when he is at his ideal breeding size ill buy a female pied that would be ready to breed. Thats a good point about some snakes even tho they are right age and weight it doesnt mean they will breed. My plan is in a ideal world but i want to give it a go and hope for the best.


It would *probably* be cheaper to do it the other way around - male pied, breedable female albino.


----------



## Ben86 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thankyou so much for your help everyone. One last question when ive got a clutch of eggs from breeding my albino to pied. Im gonna keep back 2 females and a male when hatched. With the rest of the hatchlings how will i prove that they are double het for albino pied??? would photographic evedence of the pied and albino breeding, laying eggs and hatching be enoughth???


Many thanks


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Ben86 said:


> With the rest of the hatchlings how will i prove that they are double het for albino pied??? would photographic evedence of the pied and albino breeding, laying eggs and hatching be enoughth???
> 
> 
> Many thanks


If the buyer trusts you then it will be enough if he dosent then it wont. I have just bred an Albino x Pied and have got 4 eggs in the incubator, no females that pop out will be for sale at all, probably not a male either.


----------



## Ben86 (Apr 12, 2011)

Zimey said:


> If the buyer trusts you then it will be enough if he dosent then it wont. I have just bred an Albino x Pied and have got 4 eggs in the incubator, no females that pop out will be for sale at all, probably not a male either.


 Heya, awww thats great news. I wish you all the best with your hatchlings. I dont blame you for keeping them all :2thumb:


----------



## Ben86 (Apr 12, 2011)

Heya Everyone, 

Just an update Ive recently bought my albino Female i ended up going for an 09 Female to give me a head start. She weighs 930g at the moment so will give the male pied plenty on time to hit maturity. 

Meet sasha ​ 









and here is the male pied that i have paid a deposit on which recently hatched so not ready yet.










Thanks for looking guys. :2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

excellent gene pair, and well thought out!

bring on winter 2012 : victory:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

They look brilliant 

Nice project there!


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Cracking looking Pied, good luck on with the odds gods!


----------



## Ben86 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for your messages everyone. Will keep you updated on how it goes :2thumb:


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

there a nice looking pair, good luck with the future breeding :2thumb:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Gorgeous pair of snakes! :mf_dribble:


Im still having a hard time choosing which male I want to buy ...

Desert, Phantom or Mystic ...

:hmm:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

albinopieds will become stupidly popular once they get nearer 'pet price' 

keep back ALL of your females produced from this pairing, and one male - good luck


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

male pied = cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:no1:


----------



## Ben86 (Apr 12, 2011)

Spuddy said:


> Gorgeous pair of snakes! :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> Im still having a hard time choosing which male I want to buy ...
> ...


Really what female have you got to pair him with? :no1:


----------



## Ben86 (Apr 12, 2011)

alan1 said:


> albinopieds will become stupidly popular once they get nearer 'pet price'
> 
> keep back ALL of your females produced from this pairing, and one male - good luck


 
I know they will defo not be as high priced as they are now but i think being so rare they will hold there price well. the pieds and albino's alone still fetch high prices especially with the females as you know. Thats with everything in life :lol2: ill be happy with a few pieds and albinos from the double hets :2thumb:


----------



## Ben86 (Apr 12, 2011)

snakemum said:


> male pied = cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:no1:


aww thankyou. Thats what i thought. Paying more for him than i wanted due to him being so whilte. may help tho with producing better quality babies in the future. who knows :2thumb:


----------



## GuardianReptileCourier (May 7, 2011)

what is it with the pied, yes they are awsome, but whenever someone who isnt snakey looks through my royals, they go yer nice, nice smart, like it, and everytime out of all the royals, bearing in mind there are a few nice 3 and 4 k snakes in there they are looking at, everysingle time bar none, when you open the draw to a pied, its an eye popping WOOOOW, thats awsome.

it out visualises any other morph somehow.


you have 2 very nice examples there matey, good luck with your plans, i am toying with sticking one of my albinos in with a pied, just not sure, it is a long term plan, and im kinda impatient.

all the best


----------



## Ben86 (Apr 12, 2011)

diamond royal said:


> what is it with the pied, yes they are awsome, but whenever someone who isnt snakey looks through my royals, they go yer nice, nice smart, like it, and everytime out of all the royals, bearing in mind there are a few nice 3 and 4 k snakes in there they are looking at, everysingle time bar none, when you open the draw to a pied, its an eye popping WOOOOW, thats awsome.
> 
> it out visualises any other morph somehow.
> 
> ...


He he i think its due to the broken colour i hated them at first thought they looked weird but seeing them for real they are very pretty. 

length of the plan depends on a few things. if your albino and pied are ready to breed the babies you will produce will be 100 double het for albino,pied re breed these guys together and you can produce albino, pied, 1:16 chance albino pied and the rest will be normals poss het for albino or pied. 

When my albino and pied produce their first lot of hatchlings if i have 1 male and 2 females i will keep these and sell the rest of the clutch.


----------

